# Matt308 Uploads



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

awww matt, your very own thread, you must be so proud!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, I was hoping to put some of my avatar and sig threads here, you gimp, but I'm such a loser that I can't seem to figure out how to upload them. Suspect that my penguin gif file is too large.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

You know, Lanc, the more I think about your comment the more it pisses me off.

I'll have you know that I am the author of the highly intellectual PROFANITY thread. Now THAT is something to marvel. I've set records in that thread I want you to know.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2006)

_you've_ set records? how many other members can claim that part of their name is actually filtered!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2006)

I stand corrected...yet again. I continually learn something from you my sheep loving friend. I want you to know that me having to admit shortcomings is highly demanding upon my solopsist world. Perhaps, I have less control on my surroundings than I thought.


----------

